# Medical clearance coding help



## ReginaR (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all.  I need some help.  Medicare patient (existing patient to the office) presents for a medical clearance for surgery.  How shall I code it?  99215? I am confused as I used to use consultation code.  Can I use a 99204?


----------



## ringalls (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi
I believe that if the patient is an establish patient of your office you have to use the 9921X codes for Medicare patient
Here is a MLN Matters for you to review
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM6740.pdf
Hope this helps
Robin

Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC, CEDC


----------

